
How to Build a Dyson Swarm (2017) - mhandley
https://www.realclearscience.com/blog/2017/08/23/how_to_build_a_dyson_swarm.html
======
PaulHoule
Dismantling a planet is very different from dismantling an asteroid.

The energy involved is so vast, for one thing, that temperatures will get
absurdly high at the surface. (And once you dig down far enough you'll find
that internal temperature are hot enough to destroy any equipment you want to
put on the surface.)

The time scale for a planet to cool off is in the 10's of millions of years so
the realistic time to disassemble a planet is long enough to colonize the
galaxy some other way.

